
A Curated List of Software Engineering Blogs - titomc
https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-blogs
======
pbnjay
This is so overwhelming! I wonder how feasible it would be to get Alexa
traffic rankings or something similar to prioritize the list? I'm guessing the
subdomains might be an issue but there's so much content here I don't know
where to start (other than the blogs I already read of course).

~~~
detaro
Yes, it is a bit much (I _hate_ that people nowadays use the "curated" label
for lists that seem like they just collected everything they could find for a
category. Which is fine, but not _curated_ )

I don't think Alexa traffic rankings would correlate all that well to quality.

Grouping them by specialization instead of company name might be interesting,
and possibly could be done using some company data set or with text analysis.

~~~
rawnlq
Score of past submissions on hn/reddit is a good signal.

For example to get sorted submissions by domain on reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/domain/blog.codinghorror.com/top/?sor...](https://www.reddit.com/domain/blog.codinghorror.com/top/?sort=top&t=all)

Similarly for HN (but not sorted):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=codinghorror.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=codinghorror.com)

Maybe someone can automate this?

~~~
pbnjay
Yes! I was mainly trying to find some proxy for quality that could be easily
automated, so these would be a much better start.

------
djsumdog
I always try to subscribe to individual blogs whenever I see individual posts
make it on HackerNews. It gives me a good pool of stuff to look at that often
gets overlooked.

I think it'd be interesting to import the OPML file into a separate RSS reader
(so not to pollute my already quite large list of subscriptions) and comb
through the daily individual posts.

~~~
ukyrgf
I just added the OPML to my Feedly without even thinking about how long it's
going to take to unsubscribe from all of the ones I don't care about. The
second I hit upload it hit me.

------
sergiotapia
There are too many blogs for this list to be useful.

~~~
djsumdog
I don't think so. For the individual blogs, most people only write one or two
a month. If you import the OPML into RSS OWL, you can go through and look for
stuff that interests you. If you find a blog that frequently has interesting
stuff, add the feed to your primary on-line reader.

These types of lists are good for people who do nothing but submit to
HN/Reddit/Voat all day when they should be working. O:-)

------
throwthisawayt
I can't believe the word "curated" is used here.

